# mule mane



## SMMJessee (Nov 11, 2012)

hello, my mule jessee has some pretty funky mane and show season is coming so i want to figure out a way to making it grow longer without sticking up.
I do not want to roach it i would like to have it 6" long and down any tips apreciated :lol:
thank you 
megan


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Unfortunately its almost unheard of (though it does happen sometimes) to see a mule with longer mane that yours has right now, and there really isn't a way to make it grow. Its the donkey gene in them that causes the mane to be so short.

Most owners who show their mules hog their mane, but if you don't do that I would just cut it all even, maybe 2-3" tall.


----------



## SMMJessee (Nov 11, 2012)

> Unfortunately its almost unheard of (though it does happen sometimes) to see a mule with longer mane that yours has right now, and there really isn't a way to make it grow. Its the donkey gene in them that causes the mane to be so short.
> 
> Most owners who show their mules hog their mane, but if you don't do that I would just cut it all even, maybe 2-3" tall.


ive also heard that too but we do have a young female mule that has pretty long mane, do you think his mane is long enough to put in bubbles braids?


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

You could always try it and see!


----------



## SMMJessee (Nov 11, 2012)

Maybe MTG will help...


----------



## acorn (Nov 27, 2012)

Why don't you want to roach it? I always kept my mules roached and thought he looked simply beautiful.


----------



## SMMJessee (Nov 11, 2012)

Well actually I wouldn't mind reaching it but my mom refuses to let me. She likes putting in the braids and bands because apparently it looks more "professional":?


----------

